# [SOLVED] udev, Coldplug & USB Mouse

## acturneruk

After updating udev to the latest stable version (103), and removed coldplug as it was blocking the new udev, my USB mouse no longer works. This is a laptop with a touchpad, which I plug in a USB mouse when I am using it at home. This has always worked "straight out of the box", but now it doesn't work at all. I'm guessing I need to add some udev rule or something, but wouldn't such a common device have a default rule? Reverting to the previous udev (087-r1) and re-emerging coldplug (and starting the service) gets me working again, so it is obviously related to this upgrade.

What do I need to do to get it to work with the latest udev?Last edited by acturneruk on Mon Nov 27, 2006 6:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PaulBredbury

grep mouse /etc/udev/rules.d/* shows some info. Udev should be creating:

```
/dev/input/mice

/dev/input/mouse0
```

If udev isn't doing so, you could add your own udev rule to create those nodes.

----------

## acturneruk

Thanks for your reply.

This is in my 50-udev.rules:-

```
# input devices

KERNEL=="mice",      NAME="input/%k", MODE="0644"

KERNEL=="mouse*",   NAME="input/%k", MODE="0644"
```

And this is in my xorg.conf:-

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection
```

I assume this should do the trick? But the mouse ain't working. Any other ideas?

----------

## PaulBredbury

Does /dev/input/mice exist? If not, create a custom udev rule.

----------

## acturneruk

Unfortunately, I'm not at my gentoo laptop right now, as I'm at work, so I'll have to check this later. I had emailed my xorg.conf and my udev files to work in anticipation of any questions, but alas not the contents of /dev  :Wink: 

Cheers.

----------

## PaulBredbury

As a bit of speculation, perhaps /dev/input/mouse0 is the touchpad, so the USB mouse becomes /dev/input/mouse1 - so make that change in xorg.conf.

Things will be clearer after looking in /dev/input (especially looking at the timestamps, to find one that corresponds to when you plugged in the USB mouse).

----------

## acturneruk

Thanks, I'll investigate this tonight and post the results.

----------

## Headrush

Make sure all the USB kernel modules are being loaded.

It could be as simple as something like uhci-hcd that was autoloaded before is no longer autoloaded and hence the mouse isn't detected.

And post the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file so we can see what Xorg is detecting.

----------

## acturneruk

Modprobing ohci-hcd did the trick. So should I stick this in /etc/autoload.modules.d/kernel-2.6, or is there a more udev way of doing it? Or am I best just compiling it into the kernel?

Many thanks to the both of you for your help.

----------

## PaulBredbury

I'd compile it into the kernel.

----------

## acturneruk

Done. Cheers for your help.

----------

## acturneruk

One more question: if the new udev functionality is supposed to replace coldplug, why does it not autoload modules like coldplug did? Or can it?

EDIT: I just noticed that I had RC_COLDPLUG set to "no" in /etc/conf.d/rc. I guess this disabled the autoloading functionality.

----------

